# Results out this week



## rtrutsab (Jun 5, 2017)

What are the chances we get result today??


----------



## Mithrandir918 (Jun 5, 2017)

Would say pretty low, most likely next week.


----------



## StandardPractice (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm hoping for somewhere between Wednesday and Friday


----------



## User1 (Jun 5, 2017)

let me know when you hear! I have friends that took it and I'd like to look them up in the system before I ask them to their faces about the results. made that mistake last october


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 6, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> let me know when you hear! I have friends that took it and I'd like to look them up in the system before I ask them to their faces about the results. made that mistake last october


Agreed! Post when available, pretty please.


----------



## baeng15 (Jun 7, 2017)

I scrolled through last spring's thread and it looked like the results were posted the Friday after the grading weekend (at the earliest) and continued to trickle in through the next week. I think we'll be lucky if we get them before Friday.


----------



## tua85366 (Jun 7, 2017)

baeng15 said:


> I scrolled through last spring's thread and it looked like the results were posted the Friday after the grading weekend (at the earliest) and continued to trickle in through the next week. I think we'll be lucky if we get them before Friday.


Yup, I 2nd that. Came to the same conclusion. I'm really hoping for this Friday.


----------



## Yashar_sy (Jun 7, 2017)

Anyone knows who sets the cut-off lines? NCEES or the state boards? 

I believe for PEs, the states have their own cut-off points but I am not sure if the process is the same for SE.


----------



## SE_FL (Jun 7, 2017)

Yashar_sy said:


> Anyone knows who sets the cut-off lines? NCEES or the state boards?





The above link has some good history on failing scores. It would appear to be fairly consistent across state lines that you need all acceptable in the afternoon and a decent score in the morning. I understand that NCEES makes a recommendation to the state board and the state board can choose to accept it or make their own determination. Each state runs differently.


----------



## tua85366 (Jun 9, 2017)

Today the day? I'm feeling lucky!


----------



## Mithrandir918 (Jun 9, 2017)

tua85366 said:


> Today the day? I'm feeling lucky!


They did not post the passing percentages yet which i believe comes out first.  I was hoping they would post those yesterday so that today might be the day but its seeming less and less likely, but what do I know.


----------



## tua85366 (Jun 9, 2017)

Mithrandir918 said:


> They did not post the passing percentages yet which i believe comes out first.  I was hoping they would post those yesterday so that today might be the day but its seeming less and less likely, but what do I know.


Oh, I never heard that the passing scores were posted prior to the results release. Interesting...


----------



## rtrutsab (Jun 9, 2017)

Never heard of this one.


----------



## Mithrandir918 (Jun 9, 2017)

just from previous experience, most likely not always consisten


----------



## MB13 (Jun 9, 2017)

Where does NCEES normally post passing percentages?  Do they just update the following page or are they posted elsewhere?

http://ncees.org/engineering/se/


----------



## Mithrandir918 (Jun 9, 2017)

MB13 said:


> Where does NCEES normally post passing percentages?  Do they just update the following page or are they posted elsewhere?
> 
> http://ncees.org/engineering/se/


Yes this is the page.  I believe the last two times this has been updated first, then individual results came out like the next day.  This is what happened with the PE this time as well for most states I believe.


----------



## StandardPractice (Jun 9, 2017)

yea looks like a wash for today, but results should be here in due time Im sure. I'd rather them take their time and get the results right


----------



## smahurin (Jun 9, 2017)

Mithrandir918 said:


> They did not post the passing percentages yet which i believe comes out first.  I was hoping they would post those yesterday so that today might be the day but its seeming less and less likely, but what do I know.


Just FYI they had not posted the passing percentages prior to releasing results when I took the exam in 2015.  Maybe they have other cycles though.


----------



## smahurin (Jun 9, 2017)

Yashar_sy said:


> Anyone knows who sets the cut-off lines? NCEES or the state boards?
> 
> I believe for PEs, the states have their own cut-off points but I am not sure if the process is the same for SE.


I think someone mentioned this before that one or two of the southern states have an allowance for military veterans in which they allow vets to get a lower PE score than non-vets and still pass.  But otherwise my understanding is that NCEES recommends a passing score to state boards and essentially all the state boards use that recommendation and don't set their own independently.  This is just regurgitated heresay, but that's what I've been led to understand at least.


----------

